# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## Cyntia19

hey,

Ik ben cyntia 19 jaar. Ik heb mij hier geregisteerd omdat ik met meerdere dingen kamp. Ik heb een erfelijke afwijking in een van mijn knieen waardoor die instabiel is, vaak doorklapt, vastzit en het doet pijn met lopen.(ik kan hierdoor niet met vriendinnen lang uit :Frown:  ) Ik slik nu pijnstillers als die gezwollen is en ik er amper op kan staan. Ook heb ik een speciale kniebrache. De specialist zegt dat ik ermee moet leren leven. Ook rook ik door stress vaak, en ik wil graag stoppen. Maar ik vind dit erg moeilijk. Ik hoop op dit forum lotgenoten te vinden en meer informatie. 

Groetjes,

Cyntia

----------


## gossie

Welkom Cynthia19,
je zult hier vast lotgenoten tegenkomen op deze mc site.

----------

